# Learning Spanish



## promethian (May 10, 2014)

Up until recently our Spanish has been only holiday level, even though we've visited Spain scores of times, and more recently, mainly Menorca holidaying for the past 10 years, and business trips to Marbella every year.

I speak fluent German, and Korean and Japanese adequately, but have little exposure to Romantic languages.

Before our move next year we have decided to throw ourselves into learning Spanish.

I did some research and the Rocket Spanish course seemed to come out on top of the reviews.

Now every time we travel anywhere working, the CD's go in and we follow the course as we travel. It seems to be working to some extent as now the goobledegook we heard from the CD's on first listening seems to be making sense on the reviews, and the course makes you speak, and answer questions as it progresses.

Has anyone else followed this course?
If so how did did you find it panned out when you came to putting the learning into practice?

There is a private Spanish Academy locally and we are considering enrolling to supplement our learning there.

Any other recommendations into learning Spanish would be appreciated.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

promethian said:


> Up until recently our Spanish has been only holiday level, even though we've visited Spain scores of times, and more recently, mainly Menorca holidaying for the past 10 years, and business trips to Marbella every year.
> 
> I speak fluent German, and Korean and Japanese adequately, but have little exposure to Romantic languages.
> 
> ...


I never had the time to go to formal lessons when I was working in the UK, although there was a branch of the Instituto Cervantes near my office which would have been good. I tried a few CD based courses, including Michel Thomas and a BBC World Spanish one, but never got very far with them.

After we moved here I did a 4 week course (1 hour lesson 5 days a week) at a local language school and then continued with a 2 hour group lesson each week (supplemented by a few 1:1 sessions when the teacher moved me up a group and I might have missed something the new group had already covered). After a year, as well as the lessons I did an intercambio with one of their Spanish students who was learning English, where we met for an hour, twice a week, to practice conversation and that was really, really helpful. 

I believe there are many Spaniards living and working in the UK now, so once you get to a level where you feel you could sustain a conversation, even if it's a fairly basic one, if you can find a native speaker to practice with I think that would be very beneficial.


----------



## promethian (May 10, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> I believe there are many Spaniards living and working in the UK now, so once you get to a level where you feel you could sustain a conversation, even if it's a fairly basic one, if you can find a native speaker to practice with I think that would be very beneficial.


That's a good idea re the UK local Spanish Expats, there is a significant Portuguese expat community here and I am friends with a few , but I don't know or know of any Spanish expats unfortunately so I'll ask around.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here no one speaks English and those that can won't, it's either Castellano or a thirsty night.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Not interesting and in no way relevant.



Hepa said:


> Here no one speaks English and those that can won't, it's either Castellano or a thirsty night.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Not interesting and in no way relevant.


it is relevant

Hepa is saying in a roundabout way that they learned by immersion, out of necessity


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it is relevant
> 
> Hepa is saying in a roundabout way that they learned by immersion, out of necessity


Thanks, I learned English in exactly the same way


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My advice is 


 Do something, even if it's only ten minutes every day. Of course better if it's an hour or even better 2. More than three, personally I wouldn't do as you get an overload and are not able to put it into action so the iinformation you've been presented with doesn't "grow"; it withers and dies.
 Recycle review and revise - constantly. Go back to what you did yesterday, last week and last month on a regular basis.
 Listen, preferably to things a little higher than your own level as much as you can because don't forget that conversing involves listening as well as speaking and if you can't understand what is being said to you you won't be able to speak to the person at your side. Make sure it's Castillian Spanish not Latin American
 Look in the forum for the umpteen threads on this subject. Start by scrolling down on this page to links to other similar threads and then scroll down on these threads too.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I saw a couple of questions about a specific course and a general one about any other recommendations. If the relevance was to the any other recommendations then I will try to be a bit more constructive (must be having a bad day!) and say that I would strongly recommend against only immersion. It will take a lot longer than it need to and with just a little additional study you'll come on in leaps and bounds.

Surely you wouldn't recommend immersion alone xabiachica 



xabiachica said:


> it is relevant
> 
> Hepa is saying in a roundabout way that they learned by immersion, out of necessity
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> I saw a couple of questions about a specific course and a general one about any other recommendations. If the relevance was to the any other recommendations then I will try to be a bit more constructive (must be having a bad day!) and say that I would strongly recommend against only immersion. It will take a lot longer than it need to and with just a little additional study you'll come on in leaps and bounds.
> 
> Surely you wouldn't recommend immersion alone xabiachica


TOTAL immersion can & does work for a lot of people, adults/oldies included

it does pretty much have to be TOTAL though

but you're right - for the vast majority I'd recommend classes with structure & progression - which includes talking during the classes - alongside actually using what you learn _outside _the lessons 

the way PW suggests is good 

watch TV in Spanish, listen to the radio in Spanish


----------



## promethian (May 10, 2014)

Some great tips thanks, 

I did the immersion method in Germany, but I did do quite a lot of study to supplement it too.

The Germans always think I'm Dutch when I speak, which I take as a great compliment, and are really surprised when I tell them I'm actually English.

Just hope my 50 something year old brain is as accommodating to accepting another language.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> TOTAL immersion can & does work for a lot of people, adults/oldies included
> 
> it does pretty much have to be TOTAL though
> 
> ...


I'd agree with that. Structure and immersion...both necessary.
Although I learnt French to scholarship level and read German at University I wouldn't say I spoke either language fluently until I had spent a lot of time in France and the course term at Heidelberg. The main problem for learners isn't so much speaking as understanding what is said - that's been my experience and a short time spent surrounded by native speakers will soon overcome that obstacle.
I had no formal lessons in Czech or Polish but picked up enough to get by in each language, again with total immersion. Like Hepa, it was learn or starve..
But as I've often said, the biggest obstacle to many Brits learning to speak a foreign language is lack of confidence. Fear of being ridiculed for making mistakes is unfounded but it's the experience of a lot of people. I've made loads of quite embarrassing mistakes in Spanish, Czech and Polish but I've been gently corrected if the error is serious and learnt from my mistakes. I've made mistakes when I worked as an interpreter...but that's a different matter and more serious. Once I went to interpret at a Trade conference and after five minutes found I was way out of my depth with the technical terms. The organisers were very kind, released me and replaced me with a more suitable technical translator/interpreter. They still paid my fee though.
Everyone learns in their own way and at their own speed as you wise teachers will know. It's true the younger you are the quicker you learn. I've taught four year olds French and German and although I'm not good with small children - I have great respect for primary teachers - it was a doddle compared to teaching adults, many of whom really needed to learn how to learn first of all.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I never tried Rocket Spanish but it used to have a reputation for using aggressive and dishonest online marketing techniques. Such as spamming forums and publishing fake "independent" blogs that ranked them as better than the rest. Hence I'm quite sceptical about anything I read about them - which doesn't necessarily mean they aren't good.

As I've mentioned on other threads, I recommend using Spanish intensive courses that let you spend the mornings studying Spanish and with the afternoons to yourself, and ideally practicing what you've learnt. These courses have the advantage of providing a cultural setting to the language, which definitely helps motivate you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chopera said:


> I never tried Rocket Spanish but it used to have a reputation for using aggressive and dishonest online marketing techniques. Such as spamming forums and publishing fake "independent" blogs that ranked them as better than the rest. Hence I'm quite sceptical about anything I read about them - which doesn't necessarily mean they aren't good.
> 
> As I've mentioned on other threads, I recommend using Spanish intensive courses that let you spend the mornings studying Spanish and with the afternoons to yourself, and ideally practicing what you've learnt. These courses have the advantage of providing a cultural setting to the language, which definitely helps motivate you.


There's a small escuela de idiomas in our village that offers a three- week intensive course. No idea of the cost.


----------



## badgersquirrels (Oct 3, 2015)

Make sure you really genuinely want to learn and be prepared for the long haul. If you want to speak well you should never stop learning. It will become part of your life for now and forever, just like your native tongue. To make this possible you have to enjoy what you are doing, truly. And that means not being too rigid and tough about cramming boring grammar books all day long. Get the grammar in your head in a simplified form and start using it asap. You will build vocabulary as you use the language. You need to get stuck in as quickly as you can. Everyone can learn a language but you can't procrastinate about it otherwise you'll never get off the blocks.
Here is an interesting article on what not to do when studying a second langauge


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I studied Spanish a little in High School, some at College and later, after retiring, I went back and took a year and a half of undergraduate Spanish again. We have been enrolled for the past three years in local español para extranjeros classes. I was warned against the intense classes prior to moving here. From what I have seen, they are VERY basic. I have learned more in the local classes than anywhere else. In the US, despite living in Texas for 30 years I rarely had opportunities to speak Spanish because I lived in the local American culture. Here, by living in a non expat community and studying a bit, I have learned much and speak fair castellano now. I still have a long way to go. It's sort of like the old computer metaphor of GI-GO (GARBAGE IN-GARBAGE OUT) In other words, it all depends on the source of the input and how you study. I went to Universities for ten years and probably didn't learn how to really study till the last six. Also, learning as a mature adult (notice I didn't sat old-fart?) is much different and we use our minds differently. I am not saying we forget more or are slower. I am living proof against this philosophy. We each have to learn our own individual style and apply it. It also depends on what is important to us. My wife NEVER studied Spanish and seems to function pretty well in the community. I do however cringe when I Listen to what she considers a conversation, but she tries. Part of our classes is computer based along with the one-on-one. She really likes it but me on the other hand la aborrezco mucho. This is because the topics seem different in each part of the class. Everyone is different.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just a quicky for you smart Spanish speakers

When you're asking for draught beer as in a large draught beer what's the correct pronunciation 

I have been given very different answers on this. I think the most popular one I have been given is barril de cerveza grande but keep getting told those words in different order

Yes it is a chavvy thing to want to know but I would like to get pronunciation correct even in simple situations. Thanks


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Una jarra


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

badgersquirrels said:


> Make sure you really genuinely want to learn and be prepared for the long haul. If you want to speak well you should never stop learning. It will become part of your life for now and forever, just like your native tongue. To make this possible you have to enjoy what you are doing, truly. And that means not being too rigid and tough about cramming boring grammar books all day long. Get the grammar in your head in a simplified form and start using it asap. You will build vocabulary as you use the language. You need to get stuck in as quickly as you can. Everyone can learn a language but you can't procrastinate about it otherwise you'll never get off the blocks.
> Here is an interesting article on what not to do when studying a second langauge


There's a lot of good thinking in that article like _you have to work at it_ to learn a language. It doesn't happen by osmosis, so just moving to Spain and having a daily coffee in a bar won't do it. _Making mistakes_ is part of the learning process. By learning what's wrong you learn what's right. If you're too embarrassed to try anything out you'll never communicate with anyone and you'll never learn. Also, y_ou don't really "learn"_ a language. It's not something you can tick off a list like learn to drive, learn to make tortilla... You never stop learning something about a language a word, an expression maybe refine the accent, and if you stop practicing the language your knowledge will diminish, so you have to be "living" it like the article says.

I would add that you can expect a roller coaster ride with some days of elation, and others of frustration, tiredness, incomprehension, and confusion all mixed in with a lot of laughs and fun


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just a quicky for you smart Spanish speakers
> 
> When you're asking for draught beer as in a large draught beer what's the correct pronunciation
> 
> ...


Barril is the barrel where it comes from, so I suppose they might ask you "¿De barril?". I think Elyles is correct in saying "Una jarra" (HA rrra) although that is the actual large glass that it's served in (like a pint with a handle). OH also asks for una doble sometimes and they may ask "¿una jarra?"
I don't drink beer here (i'm more of a 6X, Directors, Badger etc woman myself) so maybe I've missed something.

Not a chavvy question imo


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> TOTAL immersion can & does work for a lot of people, adults/oldies included
> 
> it does pretty much have to be TOTAL though
> 
> ...


Good advice
I'm convinced that one reason English speakers tend to find learning languages hard, is because they deny themselves passive ways of listening to the other language. For instance listening to Spanish music (sometimes of course it's good to study the lyrics and look up unfamiliar words) or watching Spanish television. Too often a Brit will come out with "I don't need to listen to Spanish music, British music is the best" or "I don't watch Spanish tv, I miss the BBC"... 
Then the common complaint is "I take lessons, but can't understand the Spanish when they speak - they talk so fast!".....


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

How to order a beer is a question without a universal answer. It is also called a _bock_. That larger size beer is not something especially common with Spaniards, who seem to prefer the _caña_. But there is nothing wrong with the question at all. I'd like to hear more opinions on how to ask for a beer (I don't drink beer, either).

Elyles, before we are reprimanded again, they are _intensive_, not _intense_ classes. (Maybe they are intense for you). 

I don't understand this antipathy by some towards classes. Current Second Language Acquisition research shows the great value of immersion. But, additionally, an instructor who engages in communicative conversation will accelerate your learning because you can negotiate the interchange of information. That is one problem with listening to say, TV, you cannot control the flow whatsoever. Input needs to be comprehensible. Notice I have not mentioned grammar per se, which, by the way, is now considered to be in the area of linguistics. The "old way" of grammar drills is several decades behind current thinking in the field, although it persists in people's minds _and_ the classroom.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> how to order a beer is a question without a universal answer. It is also called a _bock_. That larger size beer is not something especially common with spaniards, who seem to prefer the _caña_. But there is nothing wrong with the question at all. I'd like to hear more opinions on how to ask for a beer (i don't drink beer, either).
> bock? That's not a spanish/ catalan/ galician, basque etc word. Could it be the name of a beer?
> Names do vary from place to place too. I know of tercio, caña, quinto, botellín, jarra, doble, mini in madrid and zurrito y penique in the north
> 
> ...


+++


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

One can order a beer in three sizes
Penalti-very small
Caña-medium
Jara- generally a mug


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

badgersquirrels said:


> Make sure you really genuinely want to learn and be prepared for the long haul. If you want to speak well you should never stop learning. It will become part of your life for now and forever, just like your native tongue. To make this possible you have to enjoy what you are doing, truly. And that means not being too rigid and tough about cramming boring grammar books all day long. Get the grammar in your head in a simplified form and start using it asap. You will build vocabulary as you use the language. You need to get stuck in as quickly as you can. Everyone can learn a language but you can't procrastinate about it otherwise you'll never get off the blocks.
> Here is an interesting article on what not to do when studying a second langauge


Excellent article, thank you. I agree, you have to make learning a part of your daily life and not stick it in a box which you only open once or twice a week.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Elyles said:


> Una jarra


Pronounced Harra.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> How to order a beer is a question without a universal answer. It is also called a _bock_. That larger size beer is not something especially common with Spaniards, who seem to prefer the _caña_. But there is nothing wrong with the question at all. I'd like to hear more opinions on how to ask for a beer (I don't drink beer, either).


I _do_ drink beer.

Here the normal serving is a _caña_ which a small glass of draught beer (about 20-25 cl). If you want a tall thin glass, ask for a _tubo_. Only guiris drink_ jarras_; the beer is warm by the time you are halfway down the glass.

You can also ask for a _botellín_ (small bottle, 20 or 25 cl) or a _tercio_ (33 cl). Some bars will give you a litre bottle to share, with three or four glasses. 

Others serve an ice-bucket containing five _botellines_, for €3. A very labour-intensive way of drinking...


----------



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

*'Learning Spanish' thread follow up!*

Learning Spanish?

I thought I would post a new thread as I don't want this to get lost inside the original thread.

I have given a few reviews and links on the learning Spanish disks I have used. I hope some of you will find it useful. 

Learning Spanish?



Spanish TV tip at the end of the reviews.

I am currently learning Spanish and my target is to be able to have a conversation with in the year. I have the time to study and can spend around 3 to 4 hours a day listening to Spanish talk.

To start with, I used Michel Thomas Total Spanish, I bought the expensive box set but subsequently found out there is a rip off version on ebay much cheaper. The Total Spanish comes with a complete transcript. It starts with the very basics and takes you step by step through present and past tenses. The speech is very slow, but understandable for a first timer. I think it is excellent for learning grammar but not so good for conversational speed talk! Because the speech is slow and repetitive, my ears were not tuned into natural Spanish talk as words blend into each other and its easy to miss hear what is being said. This is why there are lots of people saying listen to Spanish Tv etc. You need to condition your ears to the sounds of the words at normal speed.

Here is a link to the Michel T transcripts.
http://www.michelthomas.com/assets/downloads/TOTAL SPANISH.pdf

The Advanced Spanish is part of the box set and the link is below.
http://www.michelthomas.com/assets/downloads/ADVANCED SPANISH.pdf

Next I used Collins Easy Learning Spanish. They are good for getting involved in general conversation, asking directions, hotel bookings etc. With the Michel T. understanding, I knew how the words were derived , and how the tense is applied. 
I found the cs’s helpful and a great confidence builder. It is a good choice to follow on from Michel Thomas.
The transcripts for the disks can be found here,

http://resources.collins.co.uk.s3.a...yMailEasyLearning/Easy Learning Spanish 1.pdf

http://resources.collins.co.uk.s3.a...yMailEasyLearning/Easy Learning Spanish 2.pdf

http://www.collins.co.uk/file/AmtMhGb/Easy-Learning-Spanish-3.pdf

http://www.collins.co.uk/file/AmtMhGb/Easy-Learning-Spanish-4.pdf

http://www.collins.co.uk/file/AmtMhGb/Easy-Learning-Spanish-5.pdf

http://www.collins.co.uk/file/AmtMhGb/Easy-Learning-Spanish-6.pdf

I am now listening to Linguaphone All talk Spanish. The first 6 disks are often on ebay going very cheap, they were a promotional package with the Daily Mail. The advanced All Talk is dearer and harder to find as they were not part of the promotion.

This is the first time I got to listen to natural Spanish conversation, you learn the words first then listen to sentences at normal Spanish conversational speed. I had to listen to the talk several times before I could pick out the words crushed together in mid sentence. There is also a fun story line to the disks!

The transcript is not that helpful and I used DuoLingo translate and made my own copy of what is being said. The transcript is in alphabetical order and not disk order which I found disappointing.

This is the transcript download.

http://www.linguaphone.co.uk/media/catalog/category/VocabGuides/Spanish-allTalk-Vocab-Guide.pdf

I am currently taking the EcX free Mooc Spanish course. It’s a 16 week course and still learning despite the hours of listening I have spent! The Podcasts are very good, but I would find it difficult to understand if I had not completed the previous disks. There is a discussion page with many complaints the podcasts are too fast! I think its good as it tunes your ears to hear the words.

I started all this last March, it takes time and often I have to listen to conversation 10 or 20 times before it gets locked in. I can now read Spanish but still do not have the confidence to chat with someone!

Spanish TV

Lots of people recommend listening to Spanish radio or TV.
This is brilliant, the best I have found. The actors do speak slower and there are sub titles you can switch on / off. In the settings, I think you can select the language for the subtitles, I have not tried this option yet. There is a whole series to watch. 







Edit, I didn't expect the link to start playing, but search 'youtube.com/watch?v=Dfb9-ZTCA-E' for the series.


And Finally Butterfly Spanish, I think Anna is wonderful!!

She has lots of 10 minute lessons.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ButterflySpanishola

Cliff


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Only guiris drink_ jarras_; the beer is warm by the time you are halfway down the glass.


guiris and my Basque husband it would seem...
It has to be said he doesn't like really cold drinks


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Yes, gently reminded!

_Guiris_? That's a good word, thank you.

My beer-naming ability is limited. But _bock _is a Spanish word.

Bock.
(Voz al.).
1. m. Jarro de cerveza de un cuarto de litro de capacidad.
2. m. Contenido de este jarro.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Borrowed from German it would appear. But a forth of a liter? A double _caña _perhaps? Is that also a _doble_?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> Yes, gently reminded!
> 
> _Guiris_? That's a good word, thank you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I had no idea!


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> I _do_ drink beer.
> 
> Here the normal serving is a _caña_ which a small glass of draught beer (about 20-25 cl). If you want a tall thin glass, ask for a _tubo_. Only guiris drink_ jarras_; the beer is warm by the time you are halfway down the glass.
> 
> ...


They're usually called 'quintos' in Valencia


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

To muddy the waters - here a small beer is a cana (with a tilda over the n) whilst a large beer, usually draft, is a tanque (with an accent over the e).


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Names for beers also vary a lot across Spain. A caña has no standard measure and is usually just the 'smallest' draft measure in the bar. The next biggest (in Valencia and Madrid at least) is a 'doble'. You can also get a jarra or a tanque - and while most are half a litre they too can vary. Tercios are standard third-of-a-litre bottles, and smaller 20cl bottles are also available in some bars and are called quintos. Go to the Canaries and some parts of Spain and they've never heard of anything other than a caña or a jarra/tanque and bottles are just botellas. 

As an aside there are othe regionalisms. In some areas 'bocata' is more prevalent than 'bocadillo' and in Valencia, people ask for 'Olivas y cacaos' for 'aceitunas y cacahuetes' (in Spanish that is)... TMI I know...


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

stefig said:


> They're usually called 'quintos' in Valencia


 whoops just seen this - it must be a Valencian thing!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

samthemainman said:


> whoops just seen this - it must be a Valencian thing!!


See post number 23 as well


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cliffdale said:


> Learning Spanish?
> 
> I thought I would post a new thread as I don't want this to get lost inside the original thread.
> 
> ...


I've moved this into the main thread simply because it was being ignored on its own & getting lost on the forum, having almost slipped off the first page


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

For some real info on beer go here Bockbier. The Spanish have NEVER been known for quality beers. None are real blocks (double or triples) Most are lagers with very low alcohol content. I brewed many different varieties of beers but generally stayed away from lagers. We referred to them as lawnmower beers, or something you would drink after working outside in the heat. The Irish apparently love be them because unfortunately, Bud Lite is the number one beer there. I'd like to think of it as something that drained out of the horse stalls. When the Bush family sold the American family company to the Belgians a few years back apparently they forgot to tell the Irish the source of the brew. Some really fine beers are also in England and the Scottish 80shilling is nothing to snub. ,The Germans make the best beers followed by the Belgians. I learned to make beer from another psychologist who was also a master Brewer. It is truly an art but unfortunately, the Spanish haven't perfected it yet. The Spanish beers in general are very light but on a hot day refreshing. The only way I will touch them is with a bit of lemon soda added.

It seems from this forum that the caña is pretty much accepted as the norm country wide. Here in Aragon however there is also a penalti, which is basically a very small amount in a short glass.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I've moved this into the main thread simply because it was being ignored on its own & getting lost on the forum, having almost slipped off the first page


It's not there xabia!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Haven't seen pinta mentioned yet - same as jarra or tanque.

I did used to have a pinta every now and then - the first beer of the evening if it was very hot. Believe me, it didn't have time to warm up.

It certainly is guiris who drink them (not only Brits - others too). Our local bar would charge 2.50 for a pinta but only a euro for a tubo. As a tubo nominally holds about 32cm3 and a pinta is nominally 58cm3 it was bad maths but it only affected the guiris so it didn't matter.

Surprised someone says that Spanish lagers are weak in alcohol. Draught beer in Spain is almost universally 5.5% which is certainly strong by UK standards for both lager and ale. I guess other places have stronger beers.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Cliffdale;8377850
slower and there are sub titles you can switch on / off. In the settings said:


> Extra en Español Ep 01 La llegada de Sam - YouTube[/url]
> 
> And Finally Butterfly Spanish, I think Anna is wonderful!!
> 
> ...


I just want to thank you for these links! They're some of the most useful language learning resources that I've seen so far  I'm still a beginner (and will be for a while I'm sure!) but things like this are so helpful!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> guiris and my Basque husband it would seem...
> It has to be said he doesn't like really cold drinks


Where I live, Basques are guiris


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

meetloaf said:


> To muddy the waters - here a small beer is a cana (with a tilda over the n) whilst a large beer, usually draft, is a tanque (with an accent over the e).


Here, _tanques_ are called _macetas _(literally, flowerpots) and are used for _gintonic_.


----------



## iancven (Oct 1, 2015)

webmarcos said:


> Good advice
> I'm convinced that one reason English speakers tend to find learning languages hard, is because they deny themselves passive ways of listening to the other language. For instance listening to Spanish music (sometimes of course it's good to study the lyrics and look up unfamiliar words) or watching Spanish television. Too often a Brit will come out with "I don't need to listen to Spanish music, British music is the best" or "I don't watch Spanish tv, I miss the BBC"...
> Then the common complaint is "I take lessons, but can't understand the Spanish when they speak - they talk so fast!".....


I agree re. total immersion - TV/Radio/Music/Newspapers etc.

Also, if you can, watch something in Spanish that you know very well in English like a favorite film. For me I learned so much watching the Simpson in Spanish 

Also:

- https://www.duolingo.com - online or better still as an app is *excellent *when used daily.

And finally (not suitable for everyone) get a partner who only speaks Spanish! I started with 'Sorry darling', 'Please my love...', 'I am so sorry darling...', 'What may I get for you....'. And moved on from there.

In Spanish, I am a very accomplished apologizer 

Ian

-


----------



## iancven (Oct 1, 2015)

iancven said:


> I agree re. total immersion - TV/Radio/Music/Newspapers etc.
> 
> Also, if you can, watch something in Spanish that you know very well in English like a favorite film. For me I learned so much watching the Simpson in Spanish
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention:

- Change your PC and Smartphone to Spanish. As you are familiar with both you should find that you can navigate easily in Spanish and learn new words with familiarity.

- Change your Sat Nav to Spanish!! Definitely a challenge and much fun  But keep it on Spanish if you get lost, the adrenalin helps you learn quickly!

Ian


----------

